# .avi auf Digicam abspielen



## Der Christian (30. Juni 2007)

Ich hab ein Video(Test.avi)...ich pack das Video auf meine Digicam(Meine Cam macht Videos im .avi-Format). Ich entferne die Cam von meinem Rechner...mach sie an und will das Video gucken! Nichts da! Ich bekomm die Meldung "Kein Foto/Video"...ich hab mal ein Eigenschaften-Bild vom Video und der Cam gemacht...Wieso klappt das nicht?

Eigenschaften


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2007)

Hatten wir das Thema nicht erst ?

Einfache Erklärung:
AVI ist ein Containerformat. In einer Avi-Datei können verschiedenste Video- und
Audio-Codec-Medien lagern. Deine Cam wird ein besonderes Format verarbeiten,
zB MJpeg oÄ - und kein Anderes !

Schau Dir doch mal die Eigenschaften einer mit der Cam aufgenommenen
Videodatei an.

mfg chmee


----------



## Der Christian (30. Juni 2007)

Meine Cam speichert die Videos aber im .avi Format!


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2007)

Ich versuchs nochmal !

AVI kann mit verschiedensten Video-Kompressionen ausgestattet sein.
AVI ist nicht gleich AVI ! Wenn Deine Cam nur eine Kompressionsart
versteht, dann ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass sie AVIs mit anderen
Kompressionsarten nicht annimmt.

Deswegen sagte ich, schau doch mal nach, welche Kompressionsart Deine
Digicam ausspuckt. Das ist in Deinem Bild ganz unten angegeben.
Noch genauer kann man sowas mit Programmen wie GSpot auslesen.

EDIT : Scheinbar hast Du das Bild erweitert. Da siehst Du, dass Deine Digicam
nur PCM-Sound in 8Bit schreiben kann, da ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sie
dieses Format auch nur lesen kann. Versuche doch mal, eine Datei zu
erstellen, die GENAU die gleichen Eigenschaften hat, wie eine von der Digicam
erstellte Datei.

mfg chmee


----------



## Der Christian (2. Juli 2007)

Wie erstelle ich so eine Datei?


----------



## chmee (2. Juli 2007)

Suche Dir die benötigten Codecs und encode eine Datei entweder mit *VirtualDub* oder *Super*.

mfg chmee


----------

